# Buzzing rattle in shifter



## LordL4601 (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a fairly new 2004 350Z with about 2500 miles on it. Whenever the car is cold (in my climate that is below about 50 F) the shifter (manual transmission) develops an annoying rattle/buzz that will stop when the car warms us. I reported the problem when I took the car in for its first oil change, but the day was warm and the technicians did not hear the noise. Has anyone else experienced this problem? If so, what did you do about it?
This problem does not seem to indicate any serious operational problems with the car, but it is very annoying.

Any help here will be appreciated.

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Some excessive clearance in the shifter bushings maybe, or inside the transmission itself. Manufacturers sometimes tend to make their "cold" clearances a little loose, to avoid excessive wear after the component is warmed up to operating temperature. The preload could be a bit tighter, probably. Some cars are built with inconsistent tolerances, yours might have been one of them, but it may still be within spec so they may not do much about it.


----------



## LordL4601 (Jan 28, 2005)

*buzzing rattle in shifter*

Thanks for the info. What you say makes a lot of sense.


----------

